# Recherche chargeur mac



## Ant0 (23 Février 2011)

bonjour à tous,

voilà j'ai commandé ce chargeur pour mon mac :

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B003XF57FM/ref=oss_product


probleme : il manque l'embout pour le connecter à une prise secteur!
(pas super pratique comme pack...)

sauriez-vous sur quel site je pourrais le commander?

en vous remerciant
a plus


----------



## Breiz (25 Février 2011)

Si on suit ton lien, ce que tu as commandé et recu correspond à la photo, mais pas au descriptif.
Celui ci indique clairement qu'un cable d'alimentation européen est fourni.
La démarche est d'ordre juridique tant auprès d'Amazon que du fournisseur. Si tu as réglé directement Amazon c'est ton seul interlocuteur juridiquement parlant, mais tout est dans la négociation.

Si non,  nouvelle recherche pour trouver qqchose de complet ou directement sur apple store : http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/mac_accessories/power?mco=MTM4MTQ2Nzg


----------



## adrenergique (25 Février 2011)

On en trouve sur ebay assez facilement


----------



## Luxless (1 Mars 2011)

Moi j'en ai plein à la maison. J'ai eu trois macbook et je ne m'en sers pas...


----------

